# Queen Elizabeth has died.



## Marauder06 (Sep 8, 2022)

Anyone tracking?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2022)

The beeb is live-streaming outside of Balmoral right now; no official word has been posted, but they’ve already gone to mourning motif of the landing page of their mobile site. It likely won’t be long. 

Sounds like she’s medicated and just waiting on the family to arrive before she shuffles off.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2022)

It’s official. Queen Elizabeth II has died, Buckingham Palace announces


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2022)

A very sad day indeed. The world will never be the same without her, she cannot be replaced.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2022)

Like many Americans, I never really understood the purpose of the monarchy, but I have always appreciated the fact that she was one of the few remaining symbols of class and decorum left on this planet.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2022)

The Queen was only one month younger than my grandmother, so this hits home for me. The world she was born into does not exist anymore. She was present for so many historical events, and now her passing is an historical event in itself.  For someone who was originally not supposed to ascend the throne, she did a remarkable job, for better and for worse.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 8, 2022)

I'll have to find some rum. Long innings for her. I'd be surprised if Charles (I'm not sure if that will be his "monarch name" ) will reign for long.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Not a rumor. King Charles III now reigns


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2022)

Any discussion of the Queen always reminds me of this scene from Unforgiven…

For perspective, this movie took place in 1881, and Queen Elizabeth was born in 1926.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 8, 2022)

I can not get myself to give a flying shit about this event. 

Sic semper tyrannis, quoth Marcus Junius Brutus.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 8, 2022)

I mean, I'm not going to cry. She's the head of state not my nana.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 8, 2022)

I'll be that guy. Didn't we write a break up letter to the crown over 200 plus years ago? 

Still, sad to hear of any death. Still someone's loved one


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm not a fan of the monarchy and I subscribe to the whole "we fought a whole Revolution to not care about the UK's royal family" camp.|

However, a lot of my Commonwealth friends had a lot of love for their queen, and the UK is our strongest and (IMO) most important ally.  And by all accounts she seems to have been a pretty decent human being.  So that's how I'm choosing to approach this development.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I can not get myself to give a flying shit about this event.
> 
> Sic semper tyrannis, quoth Marcus Junius Brutus.





Marauder06 said:


> I'm not a fan of the monarchy and I subscribe to the whole "we fought a whole Revolution to not care about the UK's royal family" camp.|
> 
> However, a lot of my Commonwealth friends had a lot of love for their queen, and the UK is our strongest and (IMO) most important ally.  And by all accounts she seems to have been a pretty decent human being.  So that's how I'm choosing to approach this development.


This is a case study (see what I did there?!) in the sheer diversity of opinions on the board. 

Glad I could find the cynical end range to offset your professionalism and grace. 😎


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 8, 2022)

It's not a Shadowspear case study until it goes for at least 18 months.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm  too Irish to give a shit


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 8, 2022)

The Queen is dead, long live the King.

Classy lady, I have nothing but respect.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 8, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> It's not a Shadowspear case study until it goes for at least 18 months.


I’m by pretty sure she will still be dead by then bro. We’re all good. ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 8, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I’m by pretty sure she will still be dead by then bro. We’re all good. ;)



We will see what mystical powers the Stone of Scone still has.


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> I'll have to find some rum. Long innings for her. I'd be surprised if Charles (I'm not sure if that will be his "monarch name" ) will reign for long.





Viper1 said:


> Not a rumor. King Charles III now reigns


Long live the King...
However I'd rather he bow down and give William the helm. Just my .02c


SpitfireV said:


> I mean, I'm not going to cry. She's the head of state not my nana.


I'm exceptionally proud that I served the Queen as a Non Commissioned Officer in the Royal New Zealand Infantry Regiment.
She was a positive in a world of negativity.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2022)

Forgot about this…


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2022)

She was a genuine badarse.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2022)

As any other American I don't dig the notion of royalty and sovereignty.  I bow to no man, and one woman, and she is at home 8 miles north of me.

That said, her loss--and-life--is very and rightfully meaningful, she was full of grace and poise, and was at the helm through some turbulent times.  She was a model of civility and calmness that was often needed.

Trivially, she and I are 12th cousins (pity I never got an invite to any family reunions or royal pig pickings...)

https://www.relativefinder.org/#/re...y%20Windsor/John%20Newport/European%20Royalty


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2022)

Didn’t we fight two wars to not have to give a shit?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 9, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Didn’t we fight two wars to not have to give a shit?


Yes, but they are still our best ally and a lot of our friends care about it.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2022)

Gunz said:


> If I’m not mistaken, they were our Brothers-in-Arms in two world wars, the Persian Gulf War, OIF, OEF/GWOT and Commonwealth troops—New Zealanders and Australians—fought our common enemy in Southeast Asia. You may not give a shit, but they gave enough of a shit to put their lives on the line in a number of American-led causes.


I give a shit about Churchill, the MOD, UKSF, the Paras, Guy Ritchie, Idris Elba- all the great things about the UK. 

All love to the English homies who have been in our corner. I still couldn’t give a shit about a group of people who are funded and fed by their people for the sake of standing around parades looking spiffy. 

If shit hit the fan the King isn’t the one with the nuclear codes. I’ll send my Christmas cards to Downing Street until that changes.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 9, 2022)

Gotcha. Misunderstood.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I give a shit about Churchill, the MOD, UKSF, the Paras, Guy Ritchie, Idris Elba- all the great things about the UK.
> 
> All love to the English homies who have been in our corner. I still couldn’t give a shit about a group of people who are funded and fed by their people for the sake of standing around parades looking spiffy.
> 
> If shit hit the fan the King isn’t the one with the nuclear codes. I’ll send my Christmas cards to Downing Street until that changes.



I jumped with the Paras, got my wings. Crazy fuckers.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 9, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I give a shit about Churchill, the MOD, UKSF, the Paras, Guy Ritchie, Idris Elba- all the great things about the UK.


I can't believe you left Elizabeth Hurley off that list.  :)


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I can't believe you left Elizabeth Hurley off that list.  :)



And the 80s hair band, White Snake. Best song, "Is it love". Video rocks too...


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I can't believe you left Elizabeth Hurley off that list.  :)



Or Emily Blunt, Kate Winslet, Emma Watson, Helen Mirren, Judy Dench, Rachel Weisz, Rosamund  Pike, Emilia Clarke, Kate Beckinsale, and about 2 dozen others I can't recall....

Edited add, most of the chicks in Call the Midwife...


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2022)

Derailed!


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I jumped with the Paras, got my wings. Crazy fuckers.



We did a 'mini-exchange' with some Royal Marines.  I can say with a straight face and total honesty, I earned a greet beret .  Best time of my military career.  100%.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 9, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Or Emily Blunt, Kate Winslet, Emma Watson, Helen Mirren, Judy Dench, Rachel Weisz, Rosamund  Pike, Emilia Clarke, Kate Beckinsale, and about 2 dozen others..


Judy Dench is pretty freakin' awesome. 007 isn't the same without the boss.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2022)

This isn't meant for anyone specifically but there's a huge misnomer that the Monarch costs the taxpayers money.  The Firm has its own wealth and creates economic growth, just by existing. 

Inside ‘The Firm’: How The Royal Family’s $28 Billion Money Machine Really Works

Jordan Peterson just did a talk in the UK and discussed the Queen.  Her symbolic power, helped keep the Prime Ministers in check.  Where as the current state of the US and say, Trump.  He refers to him as King and President, in this speech.  Because he has decades of fame, that his Presidency is built upon.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> This isn't meant for anyone specifically but there's a huge misnomer that the Monarch costs the taxpayers money.  The Firm has its own wealth and creates economic growth, just by existing.



Had no idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Had no idea.  Thanks for sharing.



Now when they travel amongst the Commonwealth countries, the host country picks up the bill.


----------



## Dame (Sep 9, 2022)

pardus said:


> View attachment 40515
> 
> She was a genuine badarse.



Favorite somewhat recent picture.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 9, 2022)

Yeah they're self funding and while the King doesn't wield power directly he does provide a good constitutional backstop, in theory, to parliament going out of control. 

You know, checks and balances.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Or Emily Blunt, Kate Winslet, Emma Watson, Helen Mirren, Judy Dench, Rachel Weisz, Rosamund  Pike, Emilia Clarke, Kate Beckinsale, and about 2 dozen others I can't recall....
> 
> Edited add, most of the chicks in Call the Midwife...



This the real real, everything else takes a back seat.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 9, 2022)

Let's not forget also all your good comedians come from Canada, under the monarchy while you guys have given the world...Amy Schumer.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 9, 2022)

AWP said:


> This the real real, everything else takes a back seat.


You guys got AWP so flustered he's now speaking in "Cloud Atlas."


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> You guys got AWP so flustered he's now speaking in "Cloud Atlas."


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 9, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Let's not forget also all your good comedians come from Canada, under the monarchy while you guys have given the world...Amy Schumer.


Uh, which good comedians come from Canada? Seth Rogen? Samantha Bee? Jon Lajoie?

We gave you Dave Chappelle, Louis CK, Joe Rogan, Theo Von, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, Bill Burr...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 9, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Uh, which good comedians come from Canada? Seth Rogen? Samantha Bee? Jon Lajoie?
> 
> We gave you Dave Chappelle, Louis CK, Joe Rogan, Theo Von, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, Bill Burr...



All I have to say is Norm MacDonald. You're welcome. 

Those guys are all good but if you drop a chemical weapon a village does your food aid mean much anymore? That is the Amy Schumer equivalent.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 9, 2022)

Obviously I jest (ha!) but I do hate Amy Schumer. She's an affront to comedy. And no Amy, if you're reading this which I know you are, it's not because you have a cootch.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Let's not forget also all your good comedians come from Canada, under the monarchy while you guys have given the world...Amy Schumer.


I’ll let Canada take her. I actually have a personal anecdote about why she’s garbage but I’ll save that for another time.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Uh, which good comedians come from Canada? Seth Rogen? Samantha Bee? Jon Lajoie?
> 
> We gave you Dave Chappelle, Louis CK, Joe Rogan, Theo Von, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, Bill Burr...


Jim Carey.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Uh, which good comedians come from Canada? Seth Rogen? Samantha Bee? Jon Lajoie?
> 
> We gave you Dave Chappelle, Louis CK, Joe Rogan, Theo Von, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, Bill Burr...


ETA- I love me some Joe Roggie Bear but putting him in the same category as Dave, Pryor, Bill… let’s pump the breaks.

And putting Theo in there….thats like putting PsyOps, CA and PJs against Rangers, Raiders and SEALs…


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2022)

Eddie Murphy.  Jim Belushi.  Mel Brooks.  I can do this all day.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 9, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Eddie Murphy.  Jim Belushi.  Mel Brooks.  I can do this all day.


Canada did give us John Candy


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Canada did give us John Candy



Ok, I'll give you that one.

Rodney Dangerfield, Chevy Chase, Dan Aykroyd, Chris Rock...


----------



## Topkick (Sep 9, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Ok, I'll give you that one.
> 
> Rodney Dangerfield, Chevy Chase, Dan Aykroyd, Chris Rock...



Don Knotts


----------



## Dame (Sep 9, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Ok, I'll give you that one.
> 
> Rodney Dangerfield, Chevy Chase, Dan Aykroyd, Chris Rock...


Um, Aykroyd is a Canuck.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2022)

Dame said:


> Um, Aykroyd is a Canuck.



Ok.  Well, that's two.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2022)

Nickelback


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 9, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> ETA- I love me some Joe Roggie Bear but putting him in the same category as Dave, Pryor, Bill… let’s pump the breaks.
> 
> And putting Theo in there….


Theo Von and Joe Rogan are objectively better comics than everyone not named Ricky Gervais or Russel Brand that's ever come out of England. I put those comics in there not to anoint them as some sort of great comic- just to show how bad English comics are in comparison to even our second tier comics. 

And for the record, Rogan is funny as shit in his stand up. Seeing him in the fall up here. 

Bryan Callen has a better stand up than every stand up comedian from Hobbitville. And Bryan Callen is annoying.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Theo Von and Joe Rogan are objectively better comics than everyone not named Ricky Gervais or Russel Brand that's ever come out of England. I put those comics in there not to anoint them as some sort of great comic- just to show how bad English comics are in comparison to even our second tier comics.
> 
> And for the record, Rogan is funny as shit in his stand up. Seeing him in the fall up here.
> 
> Bryan Callen has a better stand up than every stand up comedian from Hobbitville. And Bryan Callen is annoying.


Jimmy Carr > The Rogan Podcast Whores. Theo included. Bryan Callen is a step above Brendan Schaub and one step below Carlos Mencia. 

America is the funniest country in the world. The UK has its moments. 

Joe still isn’t the best comic in the world. He’s not even close to too 10. He will be hilarious in person- I saw Dane Cook in a club in Newton Mass and he crushed, and he sucks (IMO).

 A decent comedian live is 69x better than a great comedian on screen.  

All that said- best English comics can get to is the B+ level American comedians.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> Nickelback



Solid troll, but too obvious. I hope the United Way can help you in your time of need.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2022)

Folks, Canada had a chance to leave the monarchy and become a part of the GREATEST NATION ON THE PLANET, but chose a different path.

Please, continue with your worthless discussion.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2022)

AWP said:


> Folks, Canada had a chance to leave the monarchy and become a part of the GREATEST NATION ON THE PLANET, but chose a different path.
> 
> Please, continue with your worthless discussion.



Oh please, our current leader is a perfect example of why we shouldn't be choosing shit.  These morons need to be told what to do.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 10, 2022)

AWP said:


> Folks, Canada had a chance to leave the monarchy and become a part of the GREATEST NATION ON THE PLANET, but chose a different path.
> 
> Please, continue with your worthless discussion.



They're not part of New Zealand, the best of the best. The top 1% of South East Pacific nations.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> They're not part of New Zealand, the best of the best. The top 1% of South East Pacific nations.



And the bottom 0.01% of the Commonwealth.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 10, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> And the bottom 0.01% of the Commonwealth.



Excuse you. We're better than...

PNG?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Excuse you. We're better than...
> 
> PNG?



Not at all.  You beat out Pakistan because Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> They're not part of New Zealand, the best of the best. The top 1% of South East Pacific nations.



The ONLY South East Pacific nation....


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2022)

Oh, I kid, I kid... Y'all need to chill...


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 10, 2022)

Oh damn.


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2022)

Yeah yeah I get that he just lost his mom and he’s under a ton of pressure… But this tweet still made me laugh out loud.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568571047892459523


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2022)

pardus said:


>


Last time those trumpeters wear that uniform I'd say.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 10, 2022)

@Marauder06 can we update the thread title?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 10, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> @Marauder06 can we update the thread title?


Any mod can do… oh wait.


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2022)

Trust me, if I was still a mod i'd crush most of this derailed shitshow of a thread.


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 10, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Any mod can do… oh wait.


Ah, yes. Harkening back to the halcyon days when admins and mods roamed the interwebs...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yeah yeah I get that he just lost his mom and he’s under a ton of pressure… But this tweet still made me laugh out loud.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568571047892459523



At least they aren't Royal ass wipers.


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2022)

Steve1839 said:


> Ah, yes. Harkening back to the halcyon days when admins and mods roamed the interwebs...



Indeed, it would certainly have stopped the disrespectful mess that this thread has become.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 10, 2022)

pardus said:


> Trust me, if I was still a mod i'd crush most of this derailed shitshow of a thread.


What is so disrespectful? Honest, non-sarcastic question.

This is an American hosted forum… a large portion of the DOD is of Irish, Latino and native ancestry (usually 2/3 or 3/3 of those categories) and will likely not be fans of the monarchy…. Would we shut these threads down due to the sentiments of the commonwealth members?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> <SNIP>Would we shut these threads down due to the sentiments of the commonwealth members?


Since you asked…

This thread contains a somber mourning of the Queen, some expected sarcasm about Charles, and a few off topic side conversations; overall it is a typical ShadowSpear thread.

GB is an important ally, and many of our members here consider the Monarchy an important part of their personal history, so other than request the that politics be left out of it (start your own I hate the Queen thread if you want), I wouldn’t touch a thing in this thread.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 11, 2022)

I see some things on here that are irreverent, that make fun of the concept of royalty, but nothing disrespectful.  I would say that the intellectual leap that people who live in countries unaffected by that type of thing to understand and empathize is a pretty significant leap.


----------



## CQB (Sep 11, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Excuse you. We're better than...
> 
> PNG?


Only just. 🤣 So to catch up as I’ve been a bit busy elsewhere; Oz comedy contributes Hannah Gadsby, not really a contribution, more like a punishment. 

As for HRH QE2, as one of our ex-PMs’ said, she put her personal needs aside in favour of the common good & did not waver from that position for her entire reign. King Charles had a hard act to follow.
The jokes started early; The Queen arrives  in heaven & is reunited with previous kings, queens, sundry royals of the various houses. She asks St. Peter, “why does Princess Diana have a bigger halo than me?”
“That’s not a halo, that’s a steering wheel.”


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 11, 2022)

Hell of a run dear lady, you showed most of us how we should act, even though we still mostly act a fool.  

Fiancee is a huge Royal-phile or whatever they call those people.  Basically from Charles speech Harry is written out, don't see him being welcome at the Christmas party until he's divorced.  They've updated the line of succession and not updated the titles of Harry's children, which customarily would be changed to Prince and Princess the moment they went into the direct line of succession as they just have with Charles ascension.  

Yeah, we fought two wars to say no to that.  But saying people can't be sad is like telling people they couldn't be sad about Diana or Mother Theresa.  And I think Diana's funeral was up there in the historic TV ratings department. Hell, do you see how many idiots in this country worship Ernesto Guevara de la Serna?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> What is so disrespectful? Honest, non-sarcastic question.
> 
> This is an American hosted forum… a large portion of the DOD is of Irish, Latino and native ancestry (usually 2/3 or 3/3 of those categories) and will likely not be fans of the monarchy…. Would we shut these threads down due to the sentiments of the commonwealth members?


Not disrespectful eh? Id love to see the reaction to this thread if it was about a sitting POTUS. American hosted means what? The fact that you wrote that speaks volumes, this is "hosted" in the USA and has been an international forum from day one, NOT an American one.
The former Queen was a champion for everyone so yeah your wounded minority BS is irrelevant to her memory. Do you respect the office of the POTUS even though that office presided over the slaughter, ethnic cleansing and subjugation of the native Americans in the USA? 
Who said anything about shutting down any thread? Not I, I would remove all the extraneous bullshit that was added to this thread which was the normal way we ran things here back in the day.   
whatever, you do you. No one told you that you had to post here.


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## DasBoot (Sep 13, 2022)

pardus said:


> Not disrespectful eh? Id love to see the reaction to this thread if it was about a sitting POTUS. American hosted means what? The fact that you wrote that speaks volumes, this is "hosted" in the USA and has been an international forum from day one, NOT an American one.
> The former Queen was a champion for everyone so yeah your wounded minority BS is irrelevant to her memory. Do you respect the office of the POTUS even though that office presided over the slaughter, ethnic cleansing and subjugation of the native Americans in the USA?
> Who said anything about shutting down any thread? Not I, I would remove all the extraneous bullshit that was added to this thread which was the normal way we ran things here back in the day.
> whatever, you do you. No one told you that you had to post here.


If it was an American president the reaction would likely be worse, to be frank. 

We haven’t always been held to this standard of respecting in the best- people on here shit on Mandela and Thatcher when they died. 
There was the expected split opinions.

This forum being American hosted would imply there will be more Americans. Which may make for some very different takes on the Queen than what would get from one with a higher commonwealth forum. You’re gonna get some negative posts about any royalty. 

You can call it “wounded minority BS” but I’d say the amount of likes and agrees on my post shows that those feelings are very real for a many Americans, which you can discount all you want. 

No one told me I had to post here, and no one is going to tell me I can post here.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 13, 2022)

I am not sure you can swing a dead cat on here from hitting a thread that has a fair amount of disrespect for an American politician, politician's family, or celebrity.  So I am not sure any 'disrespect' is unique to the queen.  Actually, I am not sure how much disrespect is to the queen, as much as it is directed to 'royalty' (in however it is packaged up).

I love the queen.  A great ambassador, full of grace, respect, and who believed in duty to one's country.  But the family gives the Kardashians a run for their money.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> If it was an American president the reaction would likely be worse, to be frank.
> 
> We haven’t always been held to this standard of respecting in the best- people on here shit on Mandela and Thatcher when they died.
> There was the expected split opinions.
> ...


Have a feel dude.

ETA: You also said this. 



DasBoot said:


> I give a shit about Churchill, the MOD, UKSF, the Paras, Guy Ritchie, Idris Elba- all the great things about the UK.
> 
> All love to the English homies who have been in our corner. I still couldn’t give a shit about a group of people who are funded and fed by their people for the sake of standing around parades looking spiffy.
> 
> If shit hit the fan the King isn’t the one with the nuclear codes. I’ll send my Christmas cards to Downing Street until that changes.



Well let's get down to it.  She was a driver and mechanic in the Territorial Service during the second World War.  Obvious she was never going to be deployed, but she did her shift so have some respect in that regard. 



Devildoc said:


> I am not sure you can swing a dead cat on here from hitting a thread that has a fair amount of disrespect for an American politician, politician's family, or celebrity.  So I am not sure any 'disrespect' is unique to the queen.  Actually, I am not sure how much disrespect is to the queen, as much as it is directed to 'royalty' (in however it is packaged up).
> 
> I love the queen.  A great ambassador, full of grace, respect, and who believed in duty to one's country.  But the family gives the Kardashians a run for their money.



Nah Doc, we just have people in this thread showing their ass. 

Back in the day when it came to Obit threads we had some rules that were communicated when someone posted out of line. Now I never got the red sticker in the mod election...but some posts in here are pretty trashy and unbecoming of certain folks.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 13, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Back in the day when it came to Obit threads we had some rules that were communicated when someone posted out of line. Now I never got the red sticker in the mod election...but some posts in here are pretty trashy and unbecoming of certain folks.



No mods or admins anymore.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 13, 2022)

So I'd like to shift the discussion slightly to a topic we've discussed over the years, but I think it's worth re-visiting.  For our Commonwealth friends, what is the attraction of the monarchy?  Why does it elicit such strong feelings?  <--- If you're not from the UK commonwealth, please refrain from answering this question, I have a separate one for you.  

If you're from the US, or another country that isn't in the Commonwealth, why do you think there's such an attraction to UK royalty specifically, and royalty in general?  I can't scroll through Fox News right now without a dozen Royals-related articles.  For a country that says things like "we fought two wars to not GAF about royalty," we sure seem to care...

^Looking for a professional discussion without aspersions cast onto anyone.  Please and thank you.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> So I'd like to shift the discussion slightly to a topic we've discussed over the years, but I think it's worth re-visiting.  For our Commonwealth friends, what is the attraction of the monarchy?  Why does it elicit such strong feelings?  <--- If you're not from the UK commonwealth, please refrain from answering this question, I have a separate one for you.
> 
> *If you're from the US, or another country that isn't in the Commonwealth, why do you think there's such an attraction to UK royalty specifically, and royalty in general?  I can't scroll through Fox News right now without a dozen Royals-related articles.  For a country that says things like "we fought two wars to not GAF about royalty," we sure seem to care...*
> 
> ^Looking for a professional discussion without aspersions cast onto anyone.  Please and thank you.



Well, my people are Mexicans and Indians who got subjugated by white people...(half sarcasm, and yes I have fair skin).

Even after the two wars we fought against them, we were still closely tied for a very very long time.  But for modernity? I believe there was a bit of a rehabilitation of our view of the British Monarchy starting back to Victoria that then got turbo-charged under Queen Elizabeth II. After she got over her stiff upper lip, and showed more emotion at times.  More emotion than any monarch in their history bar her idiot uncle it connected here and across the globe.  Things changed dramatically when they did the first televised Christmas address.  Then you have Princess Diana.  I think if we weren't close allies then culturally we'd not give to effs. 

When you then get into the modern era, all of her family went into active service.  Andrew fought in the Falklands campaign.  Harry deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan. 

And honestly up until very recently, there wasn't a lot of things that were trashy about the Windsors either.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2022)

I have this steaming pot of spaghetti that I'm going to throw out to the masses and if you think it sticks to your wall, so be it.

Some of you have such thin skin you make the Ferrari tifosi, or Dallas Cowboys fans if you prefer, look like grizzled mountaineers. I'm entertained.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 13, 2022)

AWP said:


> I have this steaming pot of spaghetti that I'm going to throw out to the masses and if you think it sticks to your wall, so be it.
> 
> Some of you have such thin skin you make the Ferrari tifosi, or Dallas Cowboys fans if you prefer, look like grizzled mountaineers. I'm entertained.


Yeah I made a general “MERICA” joke and suddenly we went full retard with the feelings.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 13, 2022)

MAN! I had no clue that everyone cared so deeply about the Queen. There are a *lot* of good feeling words being used. I like this. 

Continue.


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 13, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> For a country that says things like "we fought two wars to not GAF about royalty," we sure seem to care...


That's a good question...there doesn't seem to be as much attention paid to the other crowned heads of Europe, or the world for that matter...I suspect that celebrity plays a part, as well as the desire among some folks for the traditions and trappings that come with monarchy...as one descended from folks who fought those two wars to rid ourselves of the House of Hanover and its heirs and assigns, I am likewise puzzled by the amount of press the House of Windsor receives on this side of the pond...dunno...little girls want to be princesses and little boys want to be kings...?


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 13, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> So I'd like to shift the discussion slightly to a topic we've discussed over the years, but I think it's worth re-visiting.  For our Commonwealth friends, what is the attraction of the monarchy?  Why does it elicit such strong feelings?  <--- If you're not from the UK commonwealth, please refrain from answering this question, I have a separate one for you.
> 
> If you're from the US, or another country that isn't in the Commonwealth, why do you think there's such an attraction to UK royalty specifically, and royalty in general?  I can't scroll through Fox News right now without a dozen Royals-related articles.  For a country that says things like "we fought two wars to not GAF about royalty," we sure seem to care...
> 
> ^Looking for a professional discussion without aspersions cast onto anyone.  Please and thank you.



We fought so I don’t have to give a fuck. I choose to give a fuck about Elizabeth II because I think the woman earned it several times over. 

That is a decision that applies to her specifically and it does not necessarily extend to other members of the royal family.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2022)

Totentanz said:


> (SNIP) That is a decision that applies to her specifically and it does not necessarily extend to other members of the royal family.


Man oh man, no truer words.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2022)

You swore your oath to the constitution and I swore mine to the Queen.  I think the rest of the family are mostly idiots but who doesn't have fucktards in their family.  I think she should have skipped Charles and made William King but I guess he won't live to long.  King Charles may be the downfall of the British Monarchy.   William would have unified a younger generation.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2022)

I don't think she can choose (or, could) choose the successor because it's in law. I would not be surprised if he spends an appropriate period then abdicates to let William on the throne. 

As for me, yes I also swore to her and I have a great respect for but the reason I'm not upset is: She was very old and it comes to us all; I didn't know her personally or have had the honour to meet her. 

What is the second war you guys fought while I'm here? If anyone says 1812 I will have a stroke at the lack of basic historical knowledge.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 13, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't think she can choose (or, could) choose the successor because it's in law. I would not be surprised if he spends an appropriate period then abdicates to let William on the throne.
> 
> As for me, yes I also swore to her and I have a great respect for but the reason I'm not upset is: She was very old and it comes to us all; I didn't know her personally or have had the honour to meet her.
> 
> What is the second war you guys fought while I'm here? If anyone says 1812 I will have a stroke at the lack of basic historical knowledge.


The joke implied 1812. Because it was a joke. And jokes don’t have to be historically accurate.

ETA- not saying you implied that. This post might have come off aggressive towards you, that wasn’t my intention.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> The joke implied 1812. Because it was a joke. And jokes don’t have to be historically accurate.
> 
> ETA- not saying you implied that. This post might have come off aggressive towards you, that wasn’t my intention.



It didn't look like a joke in context. @ThunderHorse you look like the source of this, care to comment?

Edit: No no mate don't worry about that. I'm a bit sharp on my posts unintentionally (mostly) a lot of the time so no judgement.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> It didn't look like a joke in context. @ThunderHorse you look like the source of this, care to comment?
> 
> Edit: No no mate don't worry about that. I'm a bit sharp on my posts unintentionally (mostly) a lot of the time so no judgement.



@DasBoot references two wars in post # 25. My first comment in this thread was post #84...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2022)

Oh that was days ago. I thought with the context of your post that a little joke like that wouldn't make sense in the wider post.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't think she can choose (or, could) choose the successor because it's in law. I would not be surprised if he spends an appropriate period then abdicates to let William on the throne.
> 
> As for me, yes I also swore to her and I have a great respect for but the reason I'm not upset is: She was very old and it comes to us all; I didn't know her personally or have had the honour to meet her.
> 
> What is the second war you guys fought while I'm here? If anyone says 1812 I will have a stroke at the lack of basic historical knowledge.



She would have had to get Charles to abdicate or off him I guess.  Only fitting with Diana and all.  lol 

My point was only that King Charles will go down in a short line of King Charles's, much like the other two.  I think there's enough distaste for the Monarchy, that this could be the death knell in at least some of the Commonwealth.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> She would have had to get Charles to abdicate or off him I guess.  Only fitting with Diana and all.  lol
> 
> My point was only that King Charles will go down in a short line of King Charles's, much like the other two.  I think there's enough distaste for the Monarchy, that this could be the death knell in at least some of the Commonwealth.



Yeah it's a natural time to do it if you are going to.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2022)

Totally happened to me once…although not on an international stage. 

The locked knees will get you every time!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570195516146720768


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2022)

Immediately after …


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 15, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> What is the second war you guys fought while I'm here? If anyone says 1812 I will have a stroke at the lack of basic historical knowledge.


1776 and 1812 are the two I think of.  I mean, we did fight the UK in 1812, right?  What am I missing?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 15, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> 1776 and 1812 are the two I think of.  I mean, we did fight the UK in 1812, right?  What am I missing?



Well the implication was to keep the UK away but you lot declared war so it was really a bit of an invitation for a game away and afternoon tea in DC.

Probably a good topic for a new thread though.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2022)

Nothing like some bonfires to end a summer of fun!


----------



## Betenhauser (Sep 15, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Totally happened to me once…although not on an international stage.
> 
> The locked knees will get you every time!
> 
> ...


It might just be the UK's regalia having an older feel, but it suddenly dawns on me how many dudes must've fallen out while waiting to trade musket volleys during ye olden times.

Imagine waking up to the fact that you locked your knees instead of dying like a man.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 16, 2022)

Ouch.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 16, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> View attachment 40554



Oh, where to begin with the intellectual dishonesty and logical fallacies....


----------



## Muppet (Sep 16, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Oh, where to begin with the intellectual dishonesty and logical fallacies....



To be honest, while she's wrong on some parts, I think she's correct, sort of. The leftist/liberal race baiting cunts cried like bitches, cry any time some dick head gets handled, cities burn but it is equated to "peaceful protests". 

Sure, she's wrong that more than half the population are not leftist sheep shills but I see her point, as much as I'm not a monarchy fan.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 16, 2022)

Muppet said:


> To be honest, while she's wrong on some parts, I think she's correct, sort of. The leftist/liberal race baiting cunts cried like bitches, cry any time some dick head gets handled, cities burn but it is equated to "peaceful protests".
> 
> Sure, she's wrong that more than half the population are not leftist sheep shills but I see her point, as much as I'm not a monarchy fan.



I think part of the problem that is hard for us (Americans) and them (English, or commonwealth folks), is that the monarchy is so tied to national identity and we cannot identify with that.  Two things can be right: you can love the queen, but also hate the monarchy.  But I say that as an American.  So, can you?  Love the queen for who she was and dislike her for what she was?  I dunno.

It sometimes seems that any criticism against the monarchy is a national affront, but we have no monopoly on political and cultural hypocrisy.  Glass houses and all.  

As for the "we're not the same" comment, all I can say is 'thank God.'


----------



## Muppet (Sep 16, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I think part of the problem that is hard for us (Americans) and them (English, or commonwealth folks), is that the monarchy is so tied to national identity and we cannot identify with that.  Two things can be right: you can love the queen, but also hate the monarchy.  But I say that as an American.  So, can you?  Love the queen for who she was and dislike her for what she was?  I dunno.
> 
> It sometimes seems that any criticism against the monarchy is a national affront, but we have no monopoly on political and cultural hypocrisy.  Glass houses and all.
> 
> As for the "we're not the same" comment, all I can say is 'thank God.'



Very true and agreed. I'm simply referring to a junkie hood rat that worked himself into excited delirium, then, positional asphyxia got him, I'll refrain from how the cop did what he did, but...

During a pandemic, retards mourned him by marching, guess masks/social distancing did not matter then, cause, you know, systemic racism trumps a pandemic, when leftist politicians even marched, despite forcing their cities and states to lock down but I digress. 

Sorry, rant on the hypocrisy that maybe that lady was pointing out. Lol


----------



## Betenhauser (Sep 16, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> View attachment 40554


The Brits won this time.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 16, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Very true and agreed. I'm simply referring to a junkie hood rat that worked himself into excited delirium, then, positional asphyxia got him, I'll refrain from how the cop did what he did, but...
> 
> During a pandemic, retards mourned him by marching, guess masks/social distancing did not matter then, cause, you know, systemic racism trumps a pandemic, when leftist politicians even marched, despite forcing their cities and states to lock down but I digress.
> 
> Sorry, rant on the hypocrisy that maybe that lady was pointing out. Lol



I absolutely get your point. I totally agree.  But I'm not sure she wants to be cherry picking what dirt bags in our nation do and celebrate.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 16, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I absolutely get your point. I totally agree.  But I'm not sure she wants to be cherry picking what dirt bags in our nation do and celebrate.



Agreed


----------



## Betenhauser (Sep 16, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I think part of the problem that is hard for us (Americans) and them (English, or commonwealth folks), is that the monarchy is so tied to national identity and we cannot identify with that.  Two things can be right: you can love the queen, but also hate the monarchy.  But I say that as an American.  So, can you?  Love the queen for who she was and dislike her for what she was?  I dunno.
> 
> It sometimes seems that any criticism against the monarchy is a national affront, but we have no monopoly on political and cultural hypocrisy.  Glass houses and all.
> 
> As for the "we're not the same" comment, all I can say is 'thank God.'


The monarchy makes absolutely no goddamn sense to me, but public grave-dancing amongst the civilized world always bothers me.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2022)

Our new Conservative Leader made a tribute to Queen Elizabeth in Parliament.  It sort of expands on why she's so respected and the attachment to the Monarchy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 16, 2022)

Betenhauser said:


> The Brits won this time.


That burn was worse than the one they did to our White House in 1812!


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> That burn was worse than the one they did to our White House in 1812!


----------



## digrar (Sep 16, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> For our Commonwealth friends, what is the attraction of the monarchy?  Why does it elicit such strong feelings?



The attraction is pretty much done. We'll hold a referendum in the near future and go it alone head of state wise. I imagine we'll continue to be part of the Commonwealth.
 Our GG sacked a sitting Prime Minister near on 50 years ago. The Queen essentially rubber stamped the GGs decision. We haven't needed the additional level of oversight for some time.



SpitfireV said:


> I would not be surprised if he spends an appropriate period then abdicates to let William on the throne.



I think he'll be known as the reformer. I'm picking he'll sort his brother out, lean out the firm, and flick it over to William well before he turns 50.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2022)

There's calls for a referendum on the Royal's but it's not so simple in Canada.  Since we patriated our constitution in 1982, it would need to be rewritten.  And that needs consensus with all the provinces, territories and First Nation's.  Never going to happen.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2022)

I’m….sorry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571894617196625923


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2022)

Watched it this morning with the Royal-phile.  I will say, the UK knows how to do pomp, circumstance, and tradition in an incredible way. 

Always makes me sad about how shitty we've been at preserving our traditions in the Service.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 19, 2022)

I was at a US military event with my dad (retired old-school SF) this weekend.  He noticed the flag was at half staff and asked me why.  I told him it was for the Queen of England and I was really interested in what his response was going to be.  He thought about it for a second and just nodded his head and said "good."


----------



## CQB (Sep 20, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> So I'd like to shift the discussion slightly to a topic we've discussed over the years, but I think it's worth re-visiting.  For our Commonwealth friends, what is the attraction of the monarchy?  Why does it elicit such strong feelings?  <--- If you're not from the UK commonwealth, please refrain from answering this question, I have a separate one for you.
> 
> If you're from the US, or another country that isn't in the Commonwealth, why do you think there's such an attraction to UK royalty specifically, and royalty in general?  I can't scroll through Fox News right now without a dozen Royals-related articles.  For a country that says things like "we fought two wars to not GAF about royalty," we sure seem to care...
> 
> ^Looking for a professional discussion without aspersions cast onto anyone.  Please and thank you.


For some, my mother for one, who will be 99 very soon, HRH was not the only Royal she knew, but the Queen was for people of her vintage a guiding light in a way. 
Our ex-PM Paul Keating who is an avowed Republican, summed it up by saying that she put aside personal gain for duty & the greater good and did not waver from that path for 70 years, which is remarkable. 
As for myself, I have a vague interest, but not really too worried about the Monarchy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2022)

Turns out there was a hidden microphone….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575473269351845888


----------



## pardus (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dame (Oct 30, 2022)

Steve1839 said:


> That's a good question...there doesn't seem to be as much attention paid to the other crowned heads of Europe, or the world for that matter...I suspect that celebrity plays a part, as well as the desire among some folks for the traditions and trappings that come with monarchy...as one descended from folks who fought those two wars to rid ourselves of the House of Hanover and its heirs and assigns, I am likewise puzzled by the amount of press the House of Windsor receives on this side of the pond...dunno...little girls want to be princesses and little boys want to be kings...?


I had to think about this for a while. I've long watched Europe's royal families. Never thought about why, except they are like interesting neighbors I don't have to deal with full time. Our own Head of State job has recently had its share of insanity after all.

However, I believe my husband is right. Little girls want to be princesses and little boys want to slay dragons and be king. I do my best to make him the king of this castle and honor the deeds he's done slaying this country's dragons. He does his best to make me feel every bit the queen who still takes care of the warriors.

As for the recently deceased: She was a living time capsule. 
She came to the throne a young mother of toddlers. But she had mettle. Winston Churchill was her first prime minister. He had a "near idolatry" for her according to politician Roy Jenkins. (Winston Churchill served in Her Majesty's Army when "Her Majesty" was Queen Victoria.) She served her country the best she could given the confines of her position. She had a remarkable level of restraint I could never achieve. Too much maybe? But the world really has lost a bright piece of its history with her passing. Rest in peace.


----------



## digrar (Oct 30, 2022)

Steve1839 said:


> That's a good question...there doesn't seem to be as much attention paid to the other crowned heads of Europe, or the world for that matter...



Windsor has a bit more reach than most European Royal Families. Elizabeth was also the Queen of Canada, Australia, New Zealand, The Bahamas, Grenada, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands, Tuvalu, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Jamaica, Belize, Antigua and Barbuda, Saint Kitts and Nevis. She had also been the Queen of South Africa, Pakistan, Ceylon, Ghana, Nigeria, Sierra Leone, Tanganyika, Trinidad and Tobago, Uganda, Kenya, Malawi, Malta, The Gambia, Rhodesia, Guyana, Barbados, Mauritius and Fiji. And then head of the Commonwealth of Nations, with a few other Countries in the mix there.


----------

